# Hello from the North East USA



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Haylee and welcome to the Forum! Northeast? Which state, I'm from Maine, and it certainly snows a lot here! :lol:

Have fun posting!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

im from connecticut. i own jasper a 17 year old OTTB and Delilah a 19 year old pony. Welcome!!!


----------

